# Vom Septimerpass über Pass Lunghin nach Maloja



## Helgefan (30. Juli 2005)

moin,

ich plane derzeit eine Runde im Oberengadin. Dabei fehlen mir Infos über die Strecke:

Juf - Forcellina - Septimerpass - Pass Lunghin - Cadlägh - Maloja

Ist diese Strecke schon jemand gefahren und kann mir Auskunft über die Wegbeschaffenheit und Fahrbarkeit geben?

Ich habe schon überall gesucht, aber leider nichts passendes gefunden. 

Grüße 
helgefan


----------



## Hugo (30. Juli 2005)

wir haben was sehr ähnl. vor also wenn du bis zum 10.8 wieder zurück bist sag bitte wie die wege sind, solltest du erst ende august fahrn wollen kann ich dir evtl. verraten wie es zu fahrn geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roric (2. August 2005)

Tach

Bin das ganze mal umgekehrt gefahren, also Maloja nach Juf. Für Leute mit guter Fahrtechnik der Hammer, auch in die andere Richtung. Bergauf einges schieben, aber lohnt sich IMHO. In Meiner erinnerung ist der Abschnitt bei Juf der härteste, dort werdet ihr aber sowieso raufschieben.


Gruss

Roric


----------



## Helgefan (2. August 2005)

Roric schrieb:
			
		

> Bin das ganze mal umgekehrt gefahren, also Maloja nach Juf. Für Leute mit guter Fahrtechnik der Hammer, auch in die andere Richtung. Bergauf einges schieben, aber lohnt sich IMHO. In Meiner erinnerung ist der Abschnitt bei Juf der härteste, dort werdet ihr aber sowieso raufschieben.



Dank an Roric, ich hatte schon befürchtet es kommt kein Erfahrtungsbericht. Hört sich aber schon heftig an. Werde die Tour wohl demnächst in Angriff nehmen und stelle mich auf einige Laufpassagen ein.

Gruß
helgefan


----------



## Fubbes (2. August 2005)

Ist der Pass Lunghin überhaupt mit dem Bike sinnvoll zu bewältigen? Die Abfahrt nach Cassacia und anschließende Straßenauffahrt nach Maloja ist ja schließlich komplett fahrbar.


----------



## Helgefan (2. August 2005)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Pass Lunghin überhaupt mit dem Bike sinnvoll zu bewältigen?


Das war ja meine Frage. Ich kenne den Pass bisher nur von einer, leider nicht sehr genauen, Karte.



			
				Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Die Abfahrt nach Cassacia und anschließende Straßenauffahrt nach Maloja ist ja schließlich komplett fahrbar.


Ich würde lieber über den Pass Lunghin fahren, ich bin leidenschaftlicher Sammler von Pässen   . 

Grüße
helgefan


----------



## [email protected] (3. August 2005)

Helgefan schrieb:
			
		

> Das war ja meine Frage. Ich kenne den Pass bisher nur von einer, leider nicht sehr genauen, Karte.



Für Karte versuch mal das hier

http://gis.swissinfo.org/swissinfo-geo/neapoljs_german.htm?Resolution=small

gib juf oder bivio ein

und mach dir ein bild unter

http://map.search.ch/bivio


----------



## Helgefan (3. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Für Karte versuch mal das hier
> 
> http://gis.swissinfo.org/swissinfo-geo/neapoljs_german.htm?Resolution=small
> 
> ...



Supi, danke! Richtung Pass Loghin sieht es schon etwas wild aus. Ich weiß nicht recht, ob ich mich trauen soll.


----------



## Matte_matz (21. August 2006)

Hallo Biker!
Wir sind den Lunghin vor einer Woche vom Septimer kommend nach Maloja "gefahren".
Die Auffahrt vom Septimer zum Lunghin war grossteils auf dem Bike machbar und hat Lust auf Mehr gemacht. Leider war ab dem Lunghinsee von Abfahrt nur noch bruchstückweise für uns etwas bis Maloja fahrbar.
Empfehlung: Maloja Richtung Septimer ist für tragestarke Biker OK. In umgekehrter Richtung ist die Abfahrt vom Septimer ins Bergell die bessere Lösung. Dann im Dieselabgas den Maloja rauf oder im Postbus hochfahren lassen.


----------



## k2r rider (23. Juli 2007)

Hi there

Stehe vor einem ähnlichen Problem: Möchte am Samstag meine Freudin in Casaccia besuchen, die dort das Blauringlager leitet 

Nun die Frage, wie ich das am besten mit Biken verbinden könnte:

- von Chur nach Bivio, Septimerpass, Lunghinpass, Maloja, Casaccia?
- Lunghinpass auslassen, Abfahrt in's Bergell?

Ist denn die Abfahrt vom Lunghinpass nach Maloja so schlimm? Wie ist die Wegbeschaffenheit? Geröll?

Besten Dank für Infos und Tipps und ride on!

Mäsi


----------



## Matte_matz (24. Juli 2007)

Salü Mäsi,

wenn Du ohnehin nach Casaccia willst ist der Septimer die bessere Lösung. Der Lunghin ist vom Septimer bergwärts teilweise fahrbar, bergab aber sehr verblockt mit tiefen Rinnen in der Grasnarbe und kaum zu fahren.

Gruss
Matte_matz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pingo28 (24. Juli 2007)

Die Abfahrt vom Septimer nach Casaccia war für mich anspruchsvoll genug  konnte ich nicht alles fahren.


----------



## k2r rider (24. Juli 2007)

hey matte matz, danke für die infos! Ich überlege mir nun, den Lunghinpass (evtl auch den Piz) doch zu befahren, bzw. zu belaufen, dann aber wieder zum Septimerpass zurückzufahren, um von dort aus die Abfahrt nach Casaccia in Angriff zu nehmen.... Was meint ihr dazu? Irgendwie würden mich die Felsplatten bei der Abfahrt vom Lunghinpass aber auch reizen....


----------



## pili (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo k2r-rider

Bin am letzten Freitag die Strecke Bivio-Septimer-Lunghinpass-Silvaplana gefahren. Habe die Tour ausführlich auf www.tourfinder.net dokumentiert. Hoffe diese Infos helfen dir bei deiner Entscheidung weiter...


----------



## k2r rider (24. Juli 2007)

Hey Pili

Besten Dank für den Link! Die Landschaft um den Lunghinpass rum sieht einfach so geil aus, ich muss da unbedingt rüber  

Ach ja, gelungene Page, super Sache!

Grüsse aus Horw
Mäsi


----------



## Denzinger (19. August 2020)

Ich hole diesen Tread mal wieder raus mit der Frage ob in letzter Zeit hier mal wieder jemand unterwegs war und ob jemand was zu der Strecke direkt nach Maloja runter was sagen kann.

Grüße


----------

